# Idolo Gal!



## idologrl (Dec 23, 2014)

My Instar 8 Idolo gal. She's my baby! I have 7 more some younger.. I have a male who will be molting about the same time she does so hopefully there will be nymphs!~


----------



## Jay (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow. She is really pretty.

Great picture and congratulations on getting so far with this species!


----------



## Denny1st (Dec 23, 2014)

Beautiful. Bet you cant wait for that final molt! They're very cool, especially after the last molt. I got two, L5 male and L7 female


----------



## LAME (Dec 23, 2014)

awww, ONE day.... I shall own the idolo :|


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 24, 2014)

She's quite the looker, congrats. Best of luck with breeding them, let us know how it goes


----------



## idologrl (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone! By the way CosbyArt. NICE MACRO! And LAME..You will!!!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 24, 2014)

idologrl said:


> Thanks everyone! By the way CosbyArt. NICE MACRO! And LAME..You will!!!


Thanks, it is much harder to do than I imagined. My mantis, Susanna, was restless and was moving constantly enjoying the freedom.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids (Dec 24, 2014)

I hope to own idolos one day aswell ^^


----------



## mantiseater (Dec 24, 2014)

wow


----------



## idologrl (Dec 24, 2014)

Here is my other Idologrl Ripley..She's not as big even tho she's the same instar as the pic above but she's so beautiful. Just molted two days ago...Hoping to get several of them bred..


----------



## idologrl (Dec 24, 2014)

Denny1st said:


> Beautiful. Bet you cant wait for that final molt! They're very cool, especially after the last molt. I got two, L5 male and L7 female


Nope but it will be a nail biter for sure! Might have to take the day off from work just to make sure all goes well!


----------



## idologrl (Dec 24, 2014)

Denny1st said:


> Beautiful. Bet you cant wait for that final molt! They're very cool, especially after the last molt. I got two, L5 male and L7 female


So beautiful!


----------



## idologrl (Dec 24, 2014)

Jay said:


> Wow. She is really pretty.
> 
> Great picture and congratulations on getting so far with this species!


Thank you!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 25, 2014)

idologrl said:


> Here is my other Idologrl Ripley


Really great portrait shot! Shows her "smiling" mouth, a curious personality, and more - all in one photo. She also has interesting markings right in the middle of her head that look like arrows pointing straight up.


----------



## LAME (Dec 25, 2014)

yeah I agree, its a pretty good shot. Nicely captured!


----------



## idologrl (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you guys..Merry Christmas!


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome! Those are some great shots.

I'd love to be able to raise this species. I've been sent sick ones, both times. The first time I was sent 2, one was puking when I got it and died shortly after. The other died a week later (which was most likely my fault, considering it'd been a week). The second time, I bought 5, but only 1 survived the trip and was puking and died a couple days later. It's very disappointing considering how much I want to raise this species. It is officially my favorite species. It's big, beautiful, color, and has such an original design. I'm eager to get some healthy ones and be able to have more of a chance raising them, I've gotten a lot of advice from Idolo breeders, and I think I'd be quite successful. I'd love to be able to bring more into the hobby and sell them at a cheaper price than most so even those who don't have as much cash can enjoy them. It'd help to keep the species going, the more people were to own them, and have the chance to breed them.

I really can't imagine being happier, than if I had successfully raised an Idolo to adulthood. heck, just to be able to have an adult in my hand, even if I hadn't raised him/her, would be a great pleasure for me. Lol.


----------



## LAME (Jan 10, 2015)

Thats because people are only out for themselves, straight greedyness... Makes me puke in my mouth. There's no excuse as to why a single bug should be priced so outrageously, let alone ooths going for 90+ dollars.

not everyone else is so eager to help out the community, our peers, or the hobby. only in it to try and make a quick buck.

just wait bro, we've Already spoke on this topic... Come here real soon all of us "not so wealthy" will even be able to own the outlandishly priced idolo's.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 10, 2015)

LAME said:


> Thats because people are only out for themselves, straight greedyness... Makes me puke in my mouth. There's no excuse as to why a single bug should be priced so outrageously, let alone ooths going for 90+ dollars.
> 
> not everyone else is so eager to help out the community, our peers, or the hobby. only in it to try and make a quick buck.
> 
> just wait bro, we've Already spoke on this topic... Come here real soon all of us "not so wealthy" will even be able to own the outlandishly priced idolo's.


I know, its crazy! Its definitely greed.

i spent $60 for those 5 idolos only for them all to die. He said if i paid shipping hed send me four more for the ones that died during shipment but i turned him down because the odds of any of those four surviving was slim, considering thats how many died the first time... I didnt want to lose even more money.

Yes soon enough we will own them! mark my words, once ive successfully bred them, ill be generous with the nymphs


----------



## idologrl (Jan 11, 2015)

Well hopefully I'll have some to sell. if my idolos do well..Thats my plan..I won't sell them for a lot. Its not about the money but about the mantis..Especially these guys..They are my favorite and I want to do my part in helping this species to thrive....Mantidbro..Sorry you've had such bad experiences with these guys..You're lucky tho. some breeders want 75.00 a pc so 5 for 60 isn't that bad really. I have 7 of them 5 females and two males. 4 of them are subs..Guess time will tell if I'm sucessful.. Wish me luck!


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

idologrl said:


> Well hopefully I'll have some to sell. if my idolos do well..Thats my plan..I won't sell them for a lot. Its not about the money but about the mantis..Especially these guys..They are my favorite and I want to do my part in helping this species to thrive....Mantidbro..Sorry you've had such bad experiences with these guys..You're lucky tho. some breeders want 75.00 a pc so 5 for 60 isn't that bad really. I have 7 of them 5 females and two males. 4 of them are subs..Guess time will tell if I'm sucessful.. Wish me luck!


That would be awesome!

Yeah I thought it was a good deal but they all died so it turned out to be a terrible deal, like throwing away $60.. And I am far from rich

Good luck!!


----------



## idologrl (Jan 11, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> That would be awesome!
> 
> Yeah I thought it was a good deal but they all died so it turned out to be a terrible deal, like throwing away $60.. And I am far from rich
> 
> Good luck!!


I'd stick with with breeders that have good feedback..I got mine from Yen Saw and Kevin young. All came healthy..


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

idologrl said:


> I'd stick with with breeders that have good feedback..I got mine from Yen Saw and Kevin young. All came healthy..


Yeah yen saw seems to be the idolo guy lol, who is kevin young


----------



## LAME (Jan 11, 2015)

See that's what I'm talking about, 75 dollars for a single?! Thats highway robbery.

Hopefully idologrl can pop a few nice ooths out.... I'd be interested...maybe lol

I'd love to own the devils or even the mega, but I will not pay someone that much money for a bug that has higher chances of death than success rate.


----------



## idologrl (Jan 11, 2015)

LAME said:


> See that's what I'm talking about, 75 dollars for a single?! Thats highway robbery.
> 
> Hopefully idologrl can pop a few nice ooths out.... I'd be interested...maybe lol
> 
> I'd love to own the devils or even the mega, but I will not pay someone that much money for a bug that has higher chances of death than success rate.


I wouldn't pay that much either..No worries..If it does happen to where I succeed then mine will be reasonable..I'm not out to get rich off one person or mantis..Just want to share my success with others.


----------



## LAME (Jan 11, 2015)

Can't lie though idolos are wickedly built.... But, I think the " mega mantis " has to be my most favorite/sought after species. I want one so bad but no one ever wants to sell single nymphs... I mean I have no issues buying one say L5, but I'm the type that enjoys "raising" my mantids so I tend to go for the youngsters.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

LAME said:


> See that's what I'm talking about, 75 dollars for a single?! Thats highway robbery.
> 
> Hopefully idologrl can pop a few nice ooths out.... I'd be interested...maybe lol
> 
> I'd love to own the devils or even the mega, but I will not pay someone that much money for a bug that has higher chances of death than success rate.


Lol right?

Thatd be awesome, id be interested in an ooth as well if you were to sell them idologirl  

Id also love to own the mega, theyre my second favorite, purely because of size


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

LAME said:


> Can't lie though idolos are wickedly built.... But, I think the " mega mantis " has to be my most favorite/sought after species. I want one so bad but no one ever wants to sell single nymphs... I mean I have no issues buying one say L5, but I'm the type that enjoys "raising" my mantids so I tend to go for the youngsters.


Thats a bummer that no one really sells nymphs! and me too, i seek out the youngters


----------



## idologrl (Jan 11, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> Thats a bummer that no one really sells nymphs! and me too, i seek out the youngters


I personally prefer nymphs cause then you can raise and feed them to ensure that they get the proper care..My mantis are so spoiled..I even feed their food high quality food, distilled water and minerals so that when the mantis eat them they are gut loaded for their best possible nutitional needs.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

idologrl said:


> I personally prefer nymphs cause then you can raise and feed them to ensure that they get the proper care..My mantis are so spoiled..I even feed their food high quality food, distilled water and minerals so that when the mantis eat them they are gut loaded for their best possible nutitional needs.


Same!! its awesome to have nymphies and raise them. Theyre like your children. Haha mine are spoiled too! lol theyre food get good food! haha, i have wax worms atm which had been eating wood lol but i give them honey as well which they love. Flies i feed everything, theyll eat anything as long as its moist lol.


----------



## idologrl (Jan 11, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> Same!! its awesome to have nymphies and raise them. Theyre like your children. Haha mine are spoiled too! lol theyre food get good food! haha, i have wax worms atm which had been eating wood lol but i give them honey as well which they love. Flies i feed everything, theyll eat anything as long as its moist lol.


I know..I never said I was smart! I spent a lot of money on a mineral supplement so that the flies would be healthy! lol...I even put it in the spray bottle and mist my mantis raptors..But I have healthy mantis..lol I only do their raptors once a week tho with the minerals. And only use a drop or two. The flies are fed and watered each day with the stuff. I have actually had flies live a lot longer using this mineral suppliment..It's good stuff!


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

idologrl said:


> I know..I never said I was smart! I spent a lot of money on a mineral supplement so that the flies would be healthy! lol...I even put it in the spray bottle and mist my mantis raptors..But I have healthy mantis..lol I only do their raptors once a week tho with the minerals. And only use a drop or two. The flies are fed and watered each day with the stuff. I have actually had flies live a lot longer using this mineral suppliment..It's good stuff!


Lol i think that is smart, to make sure your mantids get the best of the best

Whats the mineral supplement called?


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids (Jan 11, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> Lol i think that is smart, to make sure your mantids get the best of the best
> 
> Whats the mineral supplement called?


Mineral rich


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

Ralphys_Mantids said:


> Mineral rich


Ooh, thanks


----------



## idologrl (Jan 11, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> Lol i think that is smart, to make sure your mantids get the best of the best
> 
> Whats the mineral supplement called?


Yeh its pretty good stuff..And they take out all of the bad mineral so only the good stuff is left. I have used it for years off and on. I once read that they gave it to a dog that was in really bad shape and it restored him to perfect condition so I thought humm why not give it to the mantis food and mantis. Use sparingly if you spray mantis and only on their raptors so they can clean it off. The flies seem to really take to it. I also cut the heads off of meal worms and dip them in flower power. distilled water and a drop of mineral rich. They really like it..( The mealworms dont think to much of it tho!) I had a sick mantis that I fed the flower power to along with the mineral rich and she got better..I know its a bit over the top but I want my mantis to be as healthy as they can be and maybe it will prolong their lives.


----------



## idologrl (Jan 11, 2015)

Here is one of my male and female idolos..Love my babies!


----------



## dmina (Jan 11, 2015)

They are beautiful...Looks like you are doing a great job... I also have a few.. Mine are L6ish.. I spent my birthday money to get them.. and fortunately received healthy ones from yen... Looking forward to your progress.. keep us updated.. and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## idologrl (Jan 11, 2015)

dmina said:


> They are beautiful...Looks like you are doing a great job... I also have a few.. Mine are L6ish.. I spent my birthday money to get them.. and fortunately received healthy ones from yen... Looking forward to your progress.. keep us updated.. and thanks for sharing them with us.


Thanks dmina. I'd love to see yours also! Yen does sell great mantis!


----------



## dmina (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine are here:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=34114

But I just realized I have not updated the pics for a bit.. so I must get on that...

Yen is a good man...


----------



## dmina (Jan 11, 2015)

LOL..well that was the wrong link..hehe I changed it...


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

idologrl said:


> Yeh its pretty good stuff..And they take out all of the bad mineral so only the good stuff is left. I have used it for years off and on. I once read that they gave it to a dog that was in really bad shape and it restored him to perfect condition so I thought humm why not give it to the mantis food and mantis. Use sparingly if you spray mantis and only on their raptors so they can clean it off. The flies seem to really take to it. I also cut the heads off of meal worms and dip them in flower power. distilled water and a drop of mineral rich. They really like it..( The mealworms dont think to much of it tho!) I had a sick mantis that I fed the flower power to along with the mineral rich and she got better..I know its a bit over the top but I want my mantis to be as healthy as they can be and maybe it will prolong their lives.


Awesome! wow thats great about the dog. The stuff seems to be a wonder worker, huh? What exactly is the flower power made of, do you know? I saw it for sale. Hey, when it comes to our babies, its never a crime to go over the top, haha


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

idologrl said:


> Here is one of my male and female idolos..Love my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freakin SWEET!!


----------



## dmina (Jan 11, 2015)

Right, Right?


----------



## LAME (Jan 12, 2015)

they are nice looking  

actually im glad to see someone goes above and beyond when it comes to raising their mantid/s. i know ive got a nasty habbit of overly spoiling mine too lol... but i keep them happy... and if theyre happy, im happy.

plus, im sure being in a massive tank compared to say... a 32oz deli cup is alot more comfortable.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 12, 2015)

LAME said:


> they are nice looking
> 
> actually im glad to see someone goes above and beyond when it comes to raising their mantid/s. i know ive got a nasty habbit of overly spoiling mine too lol... but i keep them happy... and if theyre happy, im happy.
> 
> plus, im sure being in a massive tank compared to say... a 32oz deli cup is alot more comfortable.


Haha, that it is!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 13, 2015)

idologrl said:


> Here is one of my male and female idolos..Love my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos well done capturing them. I see you use a Nikon D3100, I had one myself and loved it.


----------



## idologrl (Jan 13, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Great photos well done capturing them. I see you use a Nikon D3100, I had one myself and loved it.


The idolos in the pics have stopped eating...Won't be long now...I am dropping to my knees and asking God to help them molt to adult! God loves mantis too! So once they are adults..There shall be ooths! And nymphs I shall share!


----------



## idologrl (Jan 13, 2015)

idologrl said:


> The idolos in the pics have stopped eating...Won't be long now...I am dropping to my knees and asking God to help them molt to adult! God loves mantis too! So once they are adults..There shall be ooths! And nymphs I shall share!


Just sprayed their raptors down with mineral water.. They drank it up so that should help too. Upped the humidity per all the stuff I've read.. So hopefully in a couple of days there will be adult idolos in this house..


----------



## LAME (Jan 13, 2015)

Best wishes of luck, keep us informed!


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 13, 2015)

idologrl said:


> The idolos in the pics have stopped eating...Won't be long now...I am dropping to my knees and asking God to help them molt to adult! God loves mantis too! So once they are adults..There shall be ooths! And nymphs I shall share!


Awesome! good luck idolo mantids!! i think theyll be just fine


----------



## idologrl (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## dmina (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes... wishing you luck... Waiting to hear next update, on how well they molted..fingers crossed..


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 16, 2015)

idologrl said:


> The idolos in the pics have stopped eating...Won't be long now...I am dropping to my knees and asking God to help them molt to adult! God loves mantis too! So once they are adults..There shall be ooths! And nymphs I shall share!


Best of luck on the molting, finger and toes crossed


----------



## idologrl (Jan 18, 2015)

One of my subadult male Idolos broke his back leg...Hes close to molting. I'm gutted! Any suggestions on how I can get him thru this molt would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## dmina (Jan 18, 2015)

Just out of curiosity.. What kind of climbing surfaces do you have for your Idolo's... they have bad feet... They don't grip like the rest...


----------



## idologrl (Jan 18, 2015)

idologrl said:


> One of my subadult male Idolos broke his back leg...Hes close to molting. I'm gutted! Any suggestions on how I can get him thru this molt would be greatly appreciated!!!


Someone on FB mantis keepers gave me some advise on how to help my guy molt. I put him in a smaller enclosure with a net semi vertical so he has something to pull himself on so he can hopefully pull himself out of his old skin. I put bounty papertowel underneath that so it would be a soft fall if he did. Hopefully he does okay. Ugh!


----------



## idologrl (Jan 18, 2015)

dmina said:


> Just out of curiosity.. What kind of climbing surfaces do you have for your Idolo's... they have bad feet... They don't grip like the rest...


I have the top lined with a perferated soft flexible plastic shelf liner, lots of grapevine sticks and some of that fake vine that has lots of rough surface for them. And still I have a idolo with a broken leg..Hopefully the above comment I posted does the trick..


----------



## dmina (Jan 18, 2015)

I hope so too... I know how bad you can feel over a bad molt... But I am sure you are doing the best you can... and you need to tell yourself that...

I hope the molt happens successfully for you... chin up!


----------



## idologrl (Jan 18, 2015)

dmina said:


> I hope so too... I know how bad you can feel over a bad molt... But I am sure you are doing the best you can... and you need to tell yourself that...
> 
> I hope the molt happens successfully for you... chin up!


Thanks dmina...I hope so too. I love all my guys and gals and it breaks my heart when they get hurt..mismolt..or die..I always think is it something I did.


----------

